# Pec major tear today



## StillKickin

So still a newb on the site. Posting as I can to get to know all you guys. Posted a question here just a while back about older\smaller injuries.
I tore my pec major today, left work and saw sports doctor luckily. You can see the tear right there in the ultrasound.
Son of a bitch it hurts still. But most importantly what can I expect from here on out?
Can I ever safety bench again? How do I safety rehab it?
I mean shit I'm just now getting my hormones back in balance the last 12 weeks or so feeling stronger again and BAM I do this.
Jesus.....


----------



## DF

Depends on how bad you tore the pec.  Did you ask the doc?  does it require surgery? Yes, you will be able to bench again.


----------



## StillKickin

DF said:


> Depends on how bad you tore the pec.  Did you ask the doc?  does it require surgery? Yes, you will be able to bench again.



No surgery. Just a "smallish" tear that showed on the pec major as a nice big black spot....Cool thing was I got to see the other side as well, non injured, and flex it so you could see both minor and major doing their thing. Well I thought it was cool anyway.
But yes I was very worried. Like I said I've been on TRT now for about 12 weeks and getting better, now I'm sidelined for I don't know how long. And as much as it hurts now I know I won't be able to really push any other movements either....


----------



## DF

StillKickin said:


> No surgery. Just a "smallish" tear that showed on the pec major as a nice big black spot....Cool thing was I got to see the other side as well, non injured, and flex it so you could see both minor and major doing their thing. Well I thought it was cool anyway.
> But yes I was very worried. Like I said I've been on TRT now for about 12 weeks and getting better, now I'm sidelined for I don't know how long. And as much as it hurts now I know I won't be able to really push any other movements either....



Has the doc recommended any type of treatment?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Can I ask how u did it? Like exactly what happened


----------



## StillKickin

Ice, discontinued use, follow up.
He said "I'd give you a sling.....but I'm guessing you won't use it". 
He's correct of course. 
Here's the thing. I was lifting at work, we have a gym, most of it we fabricated by copying my equipment at home. This plus a handful of other equipment. But anyway I cannot let on that I did this benching heavy at work or shit.....they'll take the gym from all of us. It's a wonderful bonus allowed to us by ownership, we even have a small budgetary each year to add to it. I simply cannot let on that I have a real injury from being in there or it will turn into nothing but treadmills and exercise videos.........
It's been about 5 hours now, and the bruising is really starting to set in.....
I'm just so ****ing disgusted with this and what will now be a halt to my gains.......****ing sick to my stomach from it........
Thanks for putting up with my crying.......


----------



## StillKickin

ECKSRATED said:


> Can I ask how u did it? Like exactly what happened



Flat bench.
I knew my left peck was feeling a little strained from last week. Warmed up, it felt pretty good, kept warming up. But had enuff sense to have my buddy get over there cause I told him my peck was iffy I might need him to help me. I honestly should have stopped at this point. I knew it didn't feel right. It's 100% on me for not listening to my body.
Sure as shit 3rd rep with 275 and I felt it, heard it......and well that's it.


----------



## StillKickin

Tonight I'll try to get a pic of it posted.


----------



## John Ziegler

Is 275 a normal weight that you have been benching for a while ?

How many reps do you usually get outa 275 ?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Was that third rep almost at failure? Or.like zeig said is this a normal weight for u to press more than 3?

U r right u Shoulda stopped when h knew something didn't feel right but cmon man almost everyday I wall in the gym and something hurts or doesn't feel right. Its the risk we take.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Get into a physical therapist asap


----------



## DF

What POB said!  you are going to need to minimize the scar tissue.


----------



## StillKickin

275 is usually a smooth 6 for me. Not impressive I know but for me ok.
So not a weight I'm not used to.
The doc I saw is an experienced sports physician.
He said it will heal and be 100%. I pray that right.
Who here has recovered from this? What's ur take?
Yeah eck we always work thru the nagging pains. But I'm 44 and should know better.
Lifting my whole adult life.
I don't know....it's disappointing to say the least.


----------



## StillKickin

Have a pic later of it.


----------



## StillKickin

View attachment 3055


6 hrs afterwards. And upside down somehow.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I just jacked off to that picture before realizing it was an upside down picture of you.


----------



## StillKickin

GuerillaKilla said:


> I just jacked off to that picture before realizing it was an upside down picture of you.



Damnit!!!
I knew it....I thought the same thing.....what kinda screwed up ass is that!?!


----------



## StillKickin

View attachment 3056


This morning.


----------



## Jada

Damn  man, fked  up . Hope u get better.


----------



## StillKickin

View attachment 3057


This is how it has settled out.
I'm hoping someone with a similar injury will post how their rehab went, and how they are after completely healing.
Is the pec deformed? Is your strength as good as it was prior to injury? Have you ever reinjured the same pec?
Just some feedback from someone having rehabbed from this.

To another point.
I'm a TRT patient.
I am 2.5 weeks into a 420mg\wk T cyp and 300mg\wk mast e cycle. Tbol for the first 4 weeks at 50mg\day.
Lighter cycle as it is my first. Again I am currently on TRT, the 420mg T cyp is how it lands when I incorporate the extra test plus TRT dosage. So for simplicity of drawing its the 420mg. And even though I will be dropping back to TRT dosage and protocol after cycle I have everything on hand that I could possible need. Even though I shouldn't.
The reason I am so disgusted is due to having never had a real injury, and here I am seeing results and this happens. 
I cannot hardly bring myself to stop the cycle......because I'm a hard headed asshole probably.......I don't much care for giving up. But what should I do. 
Hope you all may agree to just hit lower body hard, stay motivated and train around the injury carefully and continue the cycle.
Thoughts please..??
Forgive the shitter in the background, this was at 0400 this morning in our spare bathroom so I dont' wake anyone up getting ready for work. But on the bright side at least there's no floaters in it....:32 (19):


----------



## snake

I had a complete pec tendon rupture a 2 1/2 years ago so I know how you feel. Mine was surgically repaired; I spent 5 weeks in a sling and 3 months of rehab before I was allowed to put weight on the bar. I'm not going to lie to you; it's a dark place you're in right now.

The fact you had such quick bruising would lead me to believe that the damage is all in the muscle. Still, I would request an MRI. If it is in the muscle,they really can't repair it, muscle to muscle stitching doesn't hold well. If it's in the tendon, that can be fixed but like I said, I think this is all muscle. 

You need to get that in the sling your doctor recommended and get some PT asap. Also stay away from pain NSAID's, they can help keep down swelling for the first 2 days but the can increase bleeding and prolong the body's natural healing process. 

There's more to go over as you get down the road but I can tell you this; you can return to those previous weights you were using but it has to be done right and it will take time. For now immobilize it.


----------



## DF

I'd have 1001 questions ready for your doc on the follow up.  If it happens to turn out that there is a tendon rupture the soon it's surgically repaired the better.  You will have scar tissue & limiting that is pretty important.  Cross friction massage is used to break up scar tissue.


----------



## StillKickin

Very good that is my plan. I will be ready to discuss in detail of course.
How about the cycle I started...I don't wanna dump it...what's ur thoughts on that?
And I want to say thank you.
I got on the chat box and asked the guys to read my thread and give some insight. They did. And I appreciate that greatly..


----------



## Joliver

StillKickin said:


> Very good that is my plan. I will be ready to discuss in detail of course.
> How about the cycle I started...I don't wanna dump it...what's ur thoughts on that?
> And I want to say thank you.
> I got on the chat box and asked the guys to read my thread and give some insight. They did. And I appreciate that greatly..



I'd drop the cycle. No reason to waste it. Plus staying on reduces collagen synthesis.


----------



## JAXNY

That does suck. I've had a lot of injuries and my arm in a sling many times. Best thing you can do is let it completely heal. Check with your doctor before lifting again. Other wise, if you get impatient to get back in to the gym even if it feels good enough you can re injure it right away again. 
You don't have to stop training, you don't have to stop your cycle either in my opinion. Just train legs for now and whatever else you can do that doesn't pull on that pec. I got some huge legs by doing just that when I was down. 
Also get creative with what ever equipment you have, you can use a machine for some thing other than it was made for. adapt and overcome your situation  for right now. 
For example, when  I had my arm in a cast, I couldn't hold a bar to do shrugs. So I used the standing calf raise machine. I put the pads on my shoulders and instead of lifting with my calves I shrugged with my shoulders, worked pretty damn good actually. 
Well good luck to you....let that pec heal all the way.


----------



## StillKickin

View attachment 3060


This is as bad as it got. Swelling was down just a little this morning.
I got in the gym yesterday to carefully see what I can do.
So lower body is gonna be a go. I even did some high rep low weight dumbbell shrugs, super isolated laterals, and found I could brace myself bend over and carefully do some dumbbell rows at just the right angle. All of this of course was very light and with strict attention to zero pec flex, not even to get the bells off the rack.
I guess I could keep this thread alive as I rehab and update as things progress if it would prove useful to others.
Back to sports doc on 8/1/16 to verify the damage and plan going forward.
Thanks the all the have given some input.


----------



## ToolSteel

Holy crap dude. Hope that heals quickly.


----------



## StillKickin

Couple of odd things happening around this injury.
The swelling of the pec, lower pec especially, is just unreal. I have a nice B cup titty now. Expected that I reckon. But my entire body has gotten softer and holding more water. Nothing in diet or gear has changed. But my whole body seems to have gone into repair\protect overdrive. 
And even odder is a constant desire for sweets, usually I can take sweets or leave'em. I want sweets at all waking hours now..huh..


----------



## StillKickin

PHP:
	




View attachment 3080


Please mods, doing this from my phone. If this damn pic is not oriented correctly, please fix it.
And after 4 days. I'm surprised at how the swelling and bruising has improved.
ROM has improved slightly. I'll try to give some real detail as this progresses.
Yeah all right then. No more time to try and rotate pic.
I apologize. From my phone I have no clue.?.?


----------



## Steak Helmet

That is a shitty thing.  Start your repair plan now.  It's not a total tear....you're better off tearing it all the way off and having them reattach it.


----------



## Ryand

PillarofBalance said:


> Get into a physical therapist asap



^^ This, or a physiotherapist, chiropractor, DO --someone trained in active rehabilitation, as well as active release technique, graston, dry needling, kinesiotape, etc.

Get somewhere asap after you follow up with the doctor on 8/1/16. And try to keep mobile, absolutely do not sling that thing. Based on your minor muscle tear, you shouldn't need any orthopedic intervention unless there is significant tendon damage. 

Did he suggest MRI at all?


----------



## Ryand

That is a beautiful tear BTW lol.

Sucks man that bruising is intense.


----------



## ccpro

Let it heal bro....no matter the time.  Get it straight.


----------



## StillKickin

Anxious to see the doc tommorow.
Mood has improved as daily ROM improves. Making me hopeful of at least "maintain" type workouts for most other body parts.
Swelling down enuff that I can see there is deformation...that's hard to swallow. Hoping mainly for most strength to be recovered.
I think Snake recently spoke of doing triples on the bench.
Honestly I look at the bench now and feel scared. Almost literally scared of feeling this happen again. Still down mentally from it somewhat.
The bruising actually had continued. As I now have bruising down to my hip and oblique.
The bruising in my forearm and lower bi is now itching and warm to the touch.
I'd post another pic, but from my damn phone I cannot orient it correctly and feel like an asshole. 
Ok I will update Tuesday after seeing doc Monday.


----------



## StillKickin

*Front brusing and swelling*

View attachment 3092


Last night from the front. 
What you see in my mouth is my headset for my braces....:32 (20):
Or maybe a toothbrush, either way. That's how its looking about 7 days post incident.
Got lucky yesterday morning. About 0700 taking my 4 yr old fishing, go to get "his poles", Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle pole, anyway somehow both of his reels are screwed up. I'm squatted down in the driveway fixing one of them and I went into a sneezing fit.
In my back I have something between my ribs, right side, that likes to pop and hurt like hell to.
So the sneezing while hunched over blew that out. And now breathing, and standing is also a suck fest.
Ahhh good times, good times....:32 (19):
But he did manage to catch 5 hand sized pan fish....He had a blast with his gimp of an old man I think. I know I had a blast.
Anyway I'll post up how the doc appointment funnels out. Provided I don't hurt something else and just go ask for a permanent bed at the hospital...ha!

Thank you to everyone that pokes in here with some advise, I'm listening closely and following as I can.


----------



## StillKickin

By the by if someone could key me in on how to rotate pictures I would appreciate it.
From my desktop I take it to paint, do what I need and put it back on the post.
From my iphone 6 I have no clue how to do it, and I apologize. 
Nothing like asking people to look and help and they injure themselves....
PM me or let me know how to do it if you can. Thank you.


----------



## StillKickin

Update after seeing doc yesterday.
Upon seeing bruising nearly to my wrist and down my back to my waist..."Ok well you maybe you hurt this more than we thought huh.."
I don't know doc, that's why I'm back to make sure of how bad it was I thought. Plus ask a ton of questions.
Well he pulls in a couple other docs, and the surgeon that would be doing the repair if needed. My injury was on parade and I admit I got a bit self conscience of it. The door was left open and people were just coming and going to see "The ****ed up old man, in exam room 3" is kinda how I felt.
Bottom line I will being going for an MRI to hopefully discover exactly what the damage is and make decisions from there.
The surgeon was explaining that on older patients they will purposely cut this tendon to gain access to shoulder injuries and just leave it cut. They are not necessarily concerned with deformation of full functionality of the chest muscle at that age.
Anyway I'll post up how I'm healing and rehabbing until more useful info is gleaned from the MRI. 
So yeah more to come I reckon unless this thread is just boring and get's stagnant. I'd like to make it useful for reference by the next member having this injury. But not sure I know enough to include everything relevant for future reference. I'll do what I can. Maybe someone with a bigger brain than me can make a list of bullet points I should hit as this develops...
Thanks to all.


----------



## DF

"*They are not necessarily concerned with deformation of full functionality of the chest muscle at that age*."

I hope you let them know that YOU! are concerned about deformation & functionality.  You want the best fukn repair that they can do.  No half assed BS.


----------



## StillKickin

DF said:


> "*They are not necessarily concerned with deformation of full functionality of the chest muscle at that age*."
> 
> I hope you let them know that YOU! are concerned about deformation & functionality.  You want the best fukn repair that they can do.  No half assed BS.



Thanks DF. They are fully aware that I need to be able to continue a lifestyle that includes strength training. They asked me directly about it, actually asked about steroid use....
My standing joke about why I like lifting is that I have a 4 year old boy that as he gets through adolescents may need me to whip his ass....ha.
Seriously yes, the plan is to work towards complete recover. MRI is this Friday, follow up is next Monday with surgeon. 
My ROM is rapidly improving, I am being very cautious as I exercise, but I was actually able to do some light dumbbell rows (60's) today and some rear delt moves without irritation. The movements are certainly different, more isolated and almost isometric in completion, time under tension has been upped dramatically as I carefully move the weight. Interesting to say the least. Just hoping that I do not completely regress during all of this really.
Thanks to all for concern and comment. 
Again maybe someone could bullet out some finer points of interest that I should be sure to capture here, and I will do my best to oblige.


----------



## Ryand

StillKickin said:


> Thanks DF. They are fully aware that I need to be able to continue a lifestyle that includes strength training. They asked me directly about it, actually asked about steroid use....
> My standing joke about why I like lifting is that I have a 4 year old boy that as he gets through adolescents may need me to whip his ass....ha.
> Seriously yes, the plan is to work towards complete recover. MRI is this Friday, follow up is next Monday with surgeon.
> My ROM is rapidly improving, I am being very cautious as I exercise, but I was actually able to do some light dumbbell rows (60's) today and some rear delt moves without irritation. The movements are certainly different, more isolated and almost isometric in completion, time under tension has been upped dramatically as I carefully move the weight. Interesting to say the least. Just hoping that I do not completely regress during all of this really.
> Thanks to all for concern and comment.
> Again maybe someone could bullet out some finer points of interest that I should be sure to capture here, and I will do my best to oblige.



Let us know how the MRI goes, I would be happy to read the report for you.

They completely cut tendons of other muscles because it is easy on the surgeon, and it will make your recovery faster; however, it does ruin function.

If you want to maintain your function make sure you request that!!!

They will absolutely cut shit out to make it easy on them....b/c they think you are a sedentary old man that doesn't need his shoulder.


----------



## StillKickin

:32 (6):
I think I better stop calling myself an old fart on here...
I think people are beginning to believe it...
I think I'm getting my feelings hurt...
:32 (6):
Yes I'm nearly 45, but I don't get out run by many half my age at anything...
Take note all you young whippersnappers....
Now excuse me while I pull my black socks up to my knees and get mad at some kids on my lawn.....
"You see this baseball you brats, well it's mine now ain't it, ain't it!!"
Somebody better laugh out loud at that shit, cause it's top shelf comedy, top shelf.
You all have great days!


----------



## Mr.Gainz

That's a scary tear man! I have seen many torn muscles but I'd say this is a pretty high degree of one! You'll be benching again but its gonna take a couple months of therapy and light gradual increases of weight. Id say atleast a year to get back to any serious chest lifts. Sorry to hear about it man


----------



## StillKickin

Short update.
I'm working around this as best I can.
Actually surprised at how it seems to be improving so fast.
The blood that settled down my arm makes it hurt while doing anything that requires grip strength, curling or even supinating.
Like any body part you've gimped up in the past, you don't realize just how involved it is in everyday life.
Jesus, can't hardly keep from tweaking it a little here n there.
All in all I'm pleased. Proper MRI this Friday with surgeon follow up Monday. 
There in lies the answers.


----------



## StillKickin

View attachment 3106


MRI today at 1600. Results next Monday to be discussed.
So I'd say 70% ROM is available. You can see that most of the bruising that happened has cleared except where it collected down the torso and left arm.
Swelling is mostly gone I think, lightly flexing the pec causes the muscle to more or less bunch up at what would be the outer\upper pec line. 
You can compare here and see that the insertion on the left now runs much more vertical than the right, much less horizontal in comparison.
There is very little that is tender to the touch in the area really. And I believe the tendon is in the correct place, simply that the muscle has pulled from it. At least as it feels to me....Hell I don't know.
Look like a fat pasty white lump here, and I am for the most part, but next time I'm healthy and take a pic I'll squeeze the shoulders tight, pop the traps, and drop the lats......
Probably not as impressive as it sounds ha!
Allright if I can I will post up a shot of the MRI. Should prove interesting.


----------



## StillKickin

Still finding ways to work around the injury.
But ROM pain free has increased to where I can move my upper arm back past center line of my shoulder girdle.
Meaning today for back I could do bent laterals, and bent rows with a fair amount of effort and weight used.
Enough at least that I felt like I accomplished something in the gym.
Of course going overhead for any type of pull down or pull up is a complete no go, and to be honest pull ups worry me even after I'm healed. I certainly do call upon the pecs at the bottom\beginning of a pull up. So that makes me nervous.
Watching my friends bench makes me flippin cringe....not reliving my tear, but just thinking damn, look at the stretch in the bottom on that...sure hope he don't get hurt..
Alright I'll report on what the doc says of MRI review today.
My thought after swelling has gone down enough that I can feel up in there and see the deformity is that the sternal head is the damaged area right at the humerus insertion.


----------



## StillKickin

Well MRI review was relatively inconclusive.
Lot's of blood still in the area. But the radiologist does note that the tendons are still attached at the humerus.
My pics don't look it but apparently I was to big to fit correctly into the shoulder imager for this scan. So images were limited.
Made the doc feel me up like a prom date so he could understand just how much the muscle has moved.
The plan is to take a second set. Focusing from the sternum tie in out to the shoulder. The hope is that using both sets of images to piece the puzzle together will allow us to fully understand the damage to the muscle. Hoping for enough over lap to see exactly what is happening in there.


----------



## Ryand

StillKickin said:


> Well MRI review was relatively inconclusive.
> Lot's of blood still in the area. But the radiologist does note that the tendons are still attached at the humerus.
> My pics don't look it but apparently I was to big to fit correctly into the shoulder imager for this scan. So images were limited.
> Made the doc feel me up like a prom date so he could understand just how much the muscle has moved.
> The plan is to take a second set. Focusing from the sternum tie in out to the shoulder. The hope is that using both sets of images to piece the puzzle together will allow us to fully understand the damage to the muscle. Hoping for enough over lap to see exactly what is happening in there.



Bummer. Keep us posted man.


----------



## StillKickin

One shot of many, as promised anyway, and for what it's worth.


----------



## StillKickin

Well here's a little foreshadowing I fear.....
I woke up this morning from a dream that was freaking me out.
Honestly.
I was dreaming I was doing incline dumbbell flies, with 60's.
This dream woke me up, no shit, woke telling myself..No no no what are you doing!!!
I have never had a dream that incorporated me working out in any way....weird.


----------



## StillKickin

So near the three week mark from injury. ROM is very near normal. But that only allows me to forget that it's hurt and do something that I would normally do in daily life and make it hurt.
Workout wise I have laid on the incline and flat and simply pushed my hands up, elbows tight to the sides, and just seen how it felt. 
The muscle flexes in a completely different fashion now. No clue how that translates to healing and benching again. 
Pretty much able to work the rest of my body now correctly. Still no overhead movements including pulldowns\pullups, or heavy standing military presses.
Second MRI is tomorrow with follow up the 22nd. 
Just hoping for clear pictures and direct confirmation of damage extent. 
The swelling is down enough that its apparent the tendons near the humerus insertion do not have muscle on them any longer. It feels like it has pulled loose and is simply balled up nearer to the outer lower pec line. See the pic at the top.
It has forced me to reconnect to other muscle groups as I work them. Being very careful that I do not flex the pec just to get the weight moved. 
Well, wait and see I guess. A week ago just holding that arm in like that was difficult. Now it's fine, I can't flex at all but keeping it there is ok.
I'm past being in funk over this for the most part. I am not hurt, I'm injured, and it will heal and I will still be able to work out, albeit differently. I will make the best of it. It's all part of life and getting old and easy to break down I guess ha! :32 (19):


----------



## snake

I'm proud of you for not testing it. Any who has had an injury knows the unrelenting feeling to try and test the injury. Glad you listened to that advice.

I'm not sure where you stand brother but I really don't see the typical indent that accompanies a tear from the pectoral insertion to the humerus. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## StillKickin

Thanks for checking on it Snake. I'm gonna lean on you as this develops as you've been thru it.
More to come soon.


----------



## StillKickin

Second MRI and follow up confirmed what I expected. Couple of pics attached here.
The bottom line is that the anterior axillay fold near the armpit is basically missing now. Pulled off and rolled up lower into my pec line. I never got the doc to repeat to me what I'm saying above but when I told him exactly what I thought this showed he agreed. Not that I'm educated in anyway, but I'm able to learn and research as well as anyone.
ROM is, I would say 98%. Mostly pain free. But I find myself moving as I normally would and making it hurt simply because I don't have that constant reminder that it is hurt and to be careful. 
So it's been basically a month, during this time training has been difficult, for any body part actually. So I got a little down, you know the feeling...."damnit, I'm not giving this my best effort, I'm letting myself down" The uninjured pec has most definitely shrunk, alarmingly so actually. 
I had half of last week off work, and Monday of this week as well. So I trained at home, I have enough equipment at home to do about anything I want really. So I grabbed my wife's giant 10 lb'ers and tested some incline and flat dumbbell presses. Feeling the contraction of the injured pec is very, very odd. Of course it bunches up and now has no outline along edge, and as the press nears the top, it simply drops out. It just kind of looses it's contraction all together, as I continue the press and allow my upper arm to cross my sternum, well...it picks back up...very odd. Not sure how this will play out. But as I can safely test the pec I will and I'm just hoping that while aesthetically the difference will always be there, that at the very least I will be able to train to build a fair chest again. Time will tell. 
Now to make myself look like a homo. 
So I said I would get a bit down thinking of this injury and how it affected my performance (because after all, I make a living with my huge lifts, and incredible physique right....:32 (11)
At home figured I could go downstairs and safely work some hammy's. Well this turned into me needing some positive feedback of sorts. So I took some leg pics, in what sure looks like a compromising position....and to top it off.....in my underwear.....I was home alone mind you.
So to that end of needing a little positive self motivation I'm posting these rather gay pics. Just because I need all my UG brothers to ask me how many wieners I'm actually inviting into my rear with these silly pics...ha...terrible, just terrible pic but oh well..
And I will throw a report scan on here to.
Allright you all have great days, make something happen!


----------



## DF

Are they talking surgery or no?


----------



## StillKickin

Nope.
Nothing can be done for muscle having come off.
It's a "do the best with what ya got" dealio.
Thanks for checking DF.
And your supposed to say that my hamstrings look good damnit!
Soapy boobs!


----------



## DF

StillKickin said:


> Nope.
> Nothing can be done for muscle having come off.
> It's a "do the best with what ya got" dealio.
> Thanks for checking DF.
> And your supposed to say that my hamstrings look good damnit!
> Soapy boobs!



I love soapy boobs!

And yes nice hammies, though I prefer noods to evaluate.

Have you thought about going for a second opinion?  I know you went to a good sports guy & I have no idea about the conversation you had, but if this were me I'd find THE GUY! top of the field dude to evaluate this thing.  I know a tear in the muscle is not a surgical option, but this is not a muscle belly tear.


http://www.pectear.com/pectears/pectear.htm


----------



## ToolSteel

9/10 would smash. (Some like the skinny fats)


----------



## StillKickin

DF said:


> I love soapy boobs!
> 
> And yes nice hammies, though I prefer noods to evaluate.
> 
> Have you thought about going for a second opinion?  I know you went to a good sports guy & I have no idea about the conversation you had, but if this were me I'd find THE GUY! top of the field dude to evaluate this thing.  I know a tear in the muscle is not a surgical option, but this is not a muscle belly tear.
> 
> 
> http://www.pectear.com/pectears/pectear.htm



Thanks for this link DF. I had come across this same site while doing my homework. And prior to having a final answer from MRI's and consult.
I think I look like a type 2 tear. And as it reads to me there is a very real chance of it tearing again even if repaired surgically. It seems that repair of this type of injury is kind of hit or miss. Complete tears are prone to re-injury. Something I don't care to ever feel, or hear, again.
Thank you. I may reach out to these guys just to discuss with them, even though it seems type 2 tears, (myotendinous tears), repairs are not often recommended for repair.

And damnit! Noods of course...next time for sure....


----------



## StillKickin

ToolSteel said:


> 9/10 would smash. (Some like the skinny fats)



Ahhhh jeesshhh Steel, your gonna make me blush with all those compliments...


----------



## snake

DF said:


> I love soapy boobs!
> 
> And yes nice hammies, though I prefer noods to evaluate.
> 
> Have you thought about going for a second opinion?  I know you went to a good sports guy & I have no idea about the conversation you had, but if this were me I'd find THE GUY! top of the field dude to evaluate this thing.  I know a tear in the muscle is not a surgical option, but this is not a muscle belly tear.
> 
> 
> http://www.pectear.com/pectears/pectear.htm



I strongly suggest you look into what DF is saying.

BTW, nice hammies!


----------



## StillKickin

DF and Snake. I'll bug you guys in the morning with a pm I reckon.
But I'm not seeing a good surgical option from what I've read. What am I missing or misreading..??
And BOOM 15 lb dumbel incline and flat bench today....
Damn I think I can feel my boobies growing as we speak....wait no....no.....that's gyno....nevermind.


----------



## StillKickin

Let this die I know.
But thought I'd update just a bit. Late last week on chest day I did manage to use 30 lb dumbells on both flat and incline. Just repped it out till I couldn't do anymore. Felt good to at least flex the pecs. 
The left pec is significantly deformed when flexed, oh well, it is what it is and that's ok really when you look at the big picture.
As far as the cycle I had recently started prior to tear I did not stop it. Did it aid in healing of the pec in any way? I'm undecided on that.
It took a good four weeks to be able to work the rest of my body with any real intensity. But other than chest exercises and pullups things are back to form. Pullups are scaring me I guess because as I initiate that pull from a dead hang it strongly involves the pecs and well it just scares me.
Thought I'd share a pic from today. Why the hell I take pictures in our shithole restroom in my shop I'm not sure. Oh wait...work is where I have the most free time..ha! Plus unless we have executive visitors I tend to work naked..
Anywhooos a pic of me soft and fluffy but far from giving up.
Hope everyone makes the most of their day today!


----------



## Simbrilee

Try stretching it


----------

